

Good Haskell source to read and learn from - wicknicks
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6398996/good-haskell-source-to-read-and-learn-from

======
gburt
Haskell might be the strangest community of programmers (in a good way?).
There's different styles depending on what grad. school you went to?

Can anyone elaborate on "why" this is, and why it isn't true (or is
substantially less true) for other languages?

~~~
pja
Flexibility of the language I imagine.

Function application: point free or not? Control flow: Monadic? Continuation
passing style? Do you prefer to use Functors and fmap or list comprehensions
to build lists? etc etc.

In Haskell it's natural to define new functions which embody the control flow
you want to express. This means that the way you prefer to solve programming
problems tends to be reflected in the structure of your programs in a much
more obvious way. It's a bit like Lisp in that sense: consider that in lisp,
you might write appropriate macros to structure the solution to your problem,
and your choice of solution will then show up in the syntax of the code you
write in a more obvious fashion than if you were writing in a curly-brace
language, where the fundamental atoms of code remain the same regardless of
your style of programming.

~~~
jberryman
To add to your comment: laziness also enables much of this flexibility.

------
gwern
I'd have to disagree with the recommendation for Darcs. I haven't seen any
pretty code in Darcs, and some of it is incredibly hairy (the HTTP download
module using Curl is pretty horrific).

------
BasDirks
you might call me crazy, but I get physically excited reading some of that
code :D

